
My first community contact on reddit.com went completely nuts - andywenkhh
https://www.reddit.com/user/gramkrux/comments/dcfqgn/my_first_community_contact_on_redditcom_went/
======
qasimzafar
"I feel very unwelcomed because you directly banned me permanently without a
warning. I am a moderator of various ML's in the CouchDB project and find this
behavior offensive."

Reeks of entitlement on your part, and to be honest forum mods are bombarded
with random shit so much that I completely understand why the mod went all
kamikaze on you

~~~
andywenkhh
Thanks for your comment. Ok I understand what you mean. My intention was to
show, that I am not a newbee in community work but in reddit. I was obviously
not able to transport the fact, that I felt offended by the behavior of the
moderator.

------
Tomte
Why do you repeatedly name-drop CouchDB? Does that make you more deserving to
post articles on a totally unrelated subreddit?

And, for what it's worth, I find the reply pretty understandable.

~~~
andywenkhh
Thanks for your comment. I do not intent to name drop CouchDB for deserving to
post anything. I take it as an example for a well working community.

May I ask: you find the answer from the moderator understandable?

